# Casse-toi



## Kajeetah

Bonjour,
Je suis en train d'adapter les dialogues d'un film anglais dans lequel il y a quelques répliques en italien, dont certaines n'ont pas été transcrites dans le script. Il faut donc que j'invente une réplique qui corresponde au contexte: la colère d'un serveur devant la fuite d'un client à qui il est venu présenter sa longue ardoise. Il dit d'abord "E questi, allora?", puis enchaîne sur la phrase que je ne comprends pas, qui pourrait être l'équivalent de "C'est ça, casse-toi, escroc" ou "c'est pas possible!" (en plus grossier.) Pour l'instant je n'ai que "Vai via, povero coglione", la traduction (de la Stampa il me semble) de la malheureuse sortie de notre président...
Merci d'avance pour vos suggestions!


----------



## Necsus

Je ne peux pas savoir qu'est qu'on dit dans le film, mais la traduction de tes phrases en italien serait plus ou moins "ma sì, vattene/fila via, imbroglione" et "non è possibile".


----------



## itka

Pour "casse-toi" je te propose : "Smamma !"
Je ne sais pas comment traduire cet "escroc" qui me paraît d'un langage un peu trop châtié pour accompagner "casse-toi"..."imbroglione" convient sans doute.

"c'est pas possible"... c'est l'idée de "non ci credo" mais en plus grossier... je ne vois pas.


----------



## TheWiz

Je suis d'accord avec Itka et je suis aussi adaptatrice. A' mon avis tu peux mettre "Casse-toi connard!" si le concept de "imbroglione" n'est pas central. Bon travail.


----------



## itka

Je ne sais plus dans quel sens tu veux traduire !
Les phrases de ton dialogue sont en italien, mais tu ne les comprends pas, c'est ça ? Tu ne peux pas nous les donner ? Juste en donner une idée, c'est bien ça ? Et tu les veux dans quelle langue ?

Si c'est du français, je serais assez d'accord avec TheWiz... Je dirais peut-être _"Casse-toi, pauvre con !"_ qui me semble encore plus injurieux que "connard"...


----------



## Kajeetah

Merci à tous pour vos réponses!
Oui Itka, ça devient un peu confus...
Je dois retranscrire une phrase en italien que je ne comprends pas, donc j'en ai imaginé une en français que je cherche à traduire en italien.
Le serveur dit "E questi, allora?" en présentant la facture au client qui se sauve.
Ensuite il crie sur le client la fameuse phrase que je ne comprends pas.
Et enfin il se tourne vers l'ami du client, qui lui est resté, et lui dit "Paga lei, allora, hé?"
Donc je cherche une phrase en italien qui pourrait convenir dans le contexte, genre "Ouais c'est ça, casse-toi, enfoiré" ou "Ne refous plus jamais les pieds ici", ou "je te retrouverai, enfoiré".


----------



## itka

Bon... alors peut-être _"Smamma, stronzo !"_
Mais es-tu sûre que c'est ce qu'il lui dit ? De se casser ? Il ne lui crie pas plutôt de revenir ?


----------



## Kajeetah

Merci pour ta suggestion.
Non il ne lui dit pas de revenir, il a l'air résigné et fait un geste du bras du bas vers le haut, un peu méprisant et dégoûté (pas facile à décrire!) Je sens plus une insulte qu'une demande de revenir


----------



## Necsus

Mais quel est le son de la phrase qu'il dit en italien?


----------



## Kajeetah

Le son est pourri il y a du brouhaha et quelqu'un d'autre qui parle en même temps, j'entends juste quelque chose qui ressemble à "frio"
Mais je suis sûre que j'arriverai à placer une des nombreuses propositions que j'ai reçues!
Grazie mille


----------

